

The Prevalence Of Threats: How Popular Is The Malware That Infected Your System? - zulfikar_ramzan
http://blog.immunet.com/blog/2010/10/26/the-prevalence-of-threats-how-popular-is-the-malware-that-in.html
In my last blog post, I talked about the infection rates of Immunet users (namely looking at how many threats we blocked on different machines).  In this post, I’d like to dive into how frequently a piece of malware might show up on a given system.
======
bediger
Right around half of "all threats" are only found on one machine. I'm assuming
that's one Windows machine. What's the point of a signature-based detector
again?

Also, I'd like to see the same kind of figures for Linux.

